# Active directory and group policy server 2008



## Vinnyirl (Dec 15, 2006)

I installed Active directory with DNS
I installed DHCP
I added a computer by logging into the server as the server administrator on one of the client computers.
I created a new OU and added the computer and a test user
I added the computers and the test user to a group called members.
The test user can log in
I try to edit the group policy for the security group 'members' and nothing happens.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

When you say that you edited the group policy for security group members and nothing happens, what do you mean? You click on edit and nothing happens? You can't save changes? You don't see the changes on the client computer?


----------



## Vinnyirl (Dec 15, 2006)

Sorry, meant to say there are no changes on the client computer, i used 'gpupdate' to update the policy and I logged out and back into the client computer


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Make sure you check "block policy inheritance" to make sure it's not using the domain policy instead of what you have set.


----------



## Vinnyirl (Dec 15, 2006)

I didn't try that I'll try it tomorrow and get back to you thanks for the quick replies


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

did you link the GPO to the OU?


----------

